# Happy 46th Birthday Lucy Liu!!



## Stickgrappler (Dec 3, 2014)

Made some animated GIFs of Lucy Liu's telescopic baton fight vs Ophelia Lovibond, from the tv series, Elementary, in honor of her birthday yesterday. Posted yesterday and didn't have a chance to post here until now.

















Enjoy 6 more GIFs here:

Happy Birthday Lucy Liu Elementary S03E01 GIF Set - Dr. Joan Watson vs Kitty Winter baton fight Stickgrappler s Sojourn of Septillion Steps

Happy Birthday Lucy Liu!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah like I need to post anything extra about Lucy Liu

Lucy Liu

Lucy Liu IMDB


----------



## Stickgrappler (Dec 3, 2014)

lolol


----------



## Blindside (Dec 3, 2014)

So apparently she has this thing about expandable batons....


----------



## Steve (Dec 3, 2014)

Lucy Liu is AWESOME!


----------



## Takai (Dec 3, 2014)

Still looks good at 46.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice. I liked her character and performance in Ally McBeal.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Dec 4, 2014)

LOL at me, i'm such a movies-gif-making-geek

made gif's of that scene back in 0ct of last year

Telescopic Baton in Movies Lucy Liu in Ballistic Ecks vs Sever Stickgrappler s Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Stickgrappler (Dec 4, 2014)

Here's is an earlier episode of Elementary where she used the baton also

Telescopic Baton on TV Lucy Liu in Elementary S02E01 Stickgrappler s Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Stickgrappler (Dec 4, 2014)

Found out from Coach Paulson that she was at the Inosanto Academy learning FMA (if not more) from Guro Caro.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 4, 2014)

W





Stickgrappler said:


> LOL at me, i'm such a movies-gif-making-geek
> 
> made gif's of that scene back in 0ct of last year
> 
> Telescopic Baton in Movies Lucy Liu in Ballistic Ecks vs Sever Stickgrappler s Sojourn of Septillion Steps



What software do you use, imgflip?


----------



## Stickgrappler (Dec 4, 2014)

oldschool ulead gif animator - adobe bought ulead but heard a few yrs ago, adobe has no plans of supporting gif animator anymore

will check out imgflip


----------

